# 660 mi in 2 days , thumbing.



## Kayak Jack (Apr 6, 2012)

Just want all to know that there are still some really good people out there. I left pueblo co ,got a ride right from the gas station to dodge city ks. from there i caught a ride into kingman from a 28 yr old highschool kid whos going to monistary school. spent the night behind a bar called the cocky fox. ( 3.2 beer !) three rides later i was on the other side of Wichita ,no thanks to brother yoder who thought it would b a good idea to drop me off at a on ramp in the middle of no where. any way, 2 rides later i was in joplin before the sun went down! some cool people, couple religious nutz, 2 different women riding alone. went really well. I had a new pack , new pants and a nice light jacket, and a big smile.. 
good luck to all u thumb bumbs!! safe travels!


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm glad to hear that you are having a positive experience.. I dread hitching for some reason. I remember when I was doing it regularly that 200-300 miles in a day were the average. Things may be different now with all the facial hair. Eventually, I hope to get MORE rides as people will see me as a harmless, bedraggled old man and take pity on me.


----------



## Alaska (Apr 6, 2012)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> I'm glad to hear that you are having a positive experience.. I dread hitching for some reason. I remember when I was doing it regularly that 200-300 miles in a day were the average. Things may be different now with all the facial hair. Eventually, I hope to get MORE rides as people will see me as a harmless, bedraggled old man and take pity on me.



Your display pic makes perfect sense now.


----------



## Dead horse (Apr 7, 2012)

Sweet. I made it from Edmonton to Hamilton in 4 days hitching which is basically across the continent


----------

